# CPMA credential--Study team-mates out there?



## mooeymom (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi. I am taking the exam yet this year.  Wondering who else is and how they are doing.  Could use support and would like to also give some!


----------



## Ryazzie65 (Sep 30, 2019)

I am planning to take this exam as well.


----------



## vasanthi (Sep 30, 2019)

me too


----------



## Ryazzie65 (Sep 30, 2019)

What are you using to study for the exam?


----------



## lindaorr (Oct 5, 2019)

mooeymom said:


> Hi. I am taking the exam yet this year.  Wondering who else is and how they are doing.  Could use support and would like to also give some!


I have took The exam in August but I didn’t pass it, I thought I did well on the exam but I missed it by a a few points. This is and was a difficult test but I’m taking it again soon. I’ve studied the work book, I’ve done the practice test but when it comes to the real test it touches on clinicals that I’m not familiar with, like cancer drugs, I work in ob/gyn. It’s a lengthy test and needs full attention. I hope you all pass it the first time but if not continue until you do because that is what I plan to do. I think I was complacent and expected to pass the first time and I was upset with myself but we all must continue to try and we will make it.


----------



## Ryazzie65 (Oct 17, 2019)

lindaorr said:


> I have took The exam in August but I didn’t pass it, I thought I did well on the exam but I missed it by a a few points. This is and was a difficult test but I’m taking it again soon. I’ve studied the work book, I’ve done the practice test but when it comes to the real test it touches on clinicals that I’m not familiar with, like cancer drugs, I work in ob/gyn. It’s a lengthy test and needs full attention. I hope you all pass it the first time but if not continue until you do because that is what I plan to do. I think I was complacent and expected to pass the first time and I was upset with myself but we all must continue to try and we will make it.


How were the case study on the exam? any tips on an easier way to determine the e/m?


----------



## salmonte (Oct 29, 2019)

lindaorr said:


> I have took The exam in August but I didn’t pass it, I thought I did well on the exam but I missed it by a a few points. This is and was a difficult test but I’m taking it again soon. I’ve studied the work book, I’ve done the practice test but when it comes to the real test it touches on clinicals that I’m not familiar with, like cancer drugs, I work in ob/gyn. It’s a lengthy test and needs full attention. I hope you all pass it the first time but if not continue until you do because that is what I plan to do. I think I was complacent and expected to pass the first time and I was upset with myself but we all must continue to try and we will make it.




I would suggest you start from the back. I just passed the CPCO and found it very beneficial to start from the back.


----------



## dalanicks@aol.com (Oct 30, 2019)

hi I took the test in june and passed after failing two times,  its a very difficult test.  what I did, I did the section with the laws and the matter of fact questions,  I saved the cases till the end,  just make sure you know the laws. I studied through aapc, and I made index cards.   don't get discouraged,  good luck


----------



## Ryazzie65 (Nov 4, 2019)

dalanicks@aol.com said:


> hi I took the test in june and passed after failing two times,  its a very difficult test.  what I did, I did the section with the laws and the matter of fact questions,  I saved the cases till the end,  just make sure you know the laws. I studied through aapc, and I made index cards.   don't get discouraged,  good luck


Are the cases like the ones from the course through AAPC. I take my test on saturday and i am nervous.


----------



## dalanicks@aol.com (Nov 5, 2019)

yes, they are very similar  try and leave the cases for last,  I did all the rules and regulations, laws etc.  rule out two answers then focus on the two that are left,  make sure you know the laws- good luck


----------



## Tmpitts  (Nov 5, 2019)

I took the test last December and passed it. It was a very difficult test and I took the whole AAPC Course study.


----------



## lindaorr (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks for all of your answers and suggestions, I will study the laws and regulations more and if I don't pass this time I will try again.


----------



## McMo27 (Dec 16, 2019)

salmonte said:


> I would suggest you start from the back. I just passed the CPCO and found it very beneficial to start from the back.


Thanks again - good suggestion - passed on first attempt!


----------



## McMo27 (Dec 16, 2019)

Passed without study course, but would suggest study guide, practice exam and to know the guidelines and laws inside and out.


----------



## Annamaria.Wright@m3meridian.com (Dec 17, 2019)

I've taken it 3xs and failed by points each time, its frustrating


----------



## BelindaNew19 (Dec 17, 2019)

Where do you get the information on the laws and guidelines.  I am taking the test next week.


----------



## gpbhanu (Jan 6, 2020)

I took the test  December and passed it. It was a very difficult test and I took the AAPC auditing online course and that was very helpful. Read CPMA study guide,practice exams over and over. Main topics are 7 elements of a compliance plan, Fraud and Abuse,Stark Law and penalties, Corporate Integrity Agreements(CIA),IRO,RAC,Corrective Action plan, OIG work plan, RatStats, Joint Commission,NCCI,MUE,Modifiers,Audit types,Audit report....
For Audit cases My tip is  READ the question FIRST, before you start reading the progress notes or op reports .


----------



## Ryazzie65 (Jan 8, 2020)

Annamaria.Wright@m3meridian.com said:


> I've taken it 3xs and failed by points each time, its frustrating


I have taken it twice and failed. I am taking my 3rd attempt on 2-8-20. what sections were your weakness?


----------



## pmaroney904@gmail.com (Jan 19, 2020)

I failed the first time and  am now studying for the 2nd. . the exam structure says,, medical standard documentation guidelines , coding and documaention compliance guidelines, coding and reimbursement concepts, scope and statistical methodologies, medical record auditing , category risk analysis and communities.. Looking at my areas of study it shows audit skills, coding and reimbursement ,medical records , quality assurance and risk analysis , results and findings , and scope of statistical sampling..how the 2 coincide with each other? of course there is a few obvious one but im not sure about the others. Anyone have an answer for me? thanks


----------



## kpasienza (Jan 26, 2020)

gpbhanu said:


> I took the test  December and passed it. It was a very difficult test and I took the AAPC auditing online course and that was very helpful. Read CPMA study guide,practice exams over and over. Main topics are 7 elements of a compliance plan, Fraud and Abuse,Stark Law and penalties, Corporate Integrity Agreements(CIA),IRO,RAC,Corrective Action plan, OIG work plan, RatStats, Joint Commission,NCCI,MUE,Modifiers,Audit types,Audit report....
> For Audit cases My tip is  READ the question FIRST, before you start reading the progress notes or op reports .


THIS is SUCH helpful information!  Thank you for laying it all out so that those of us studying can focus on theses points.  I plan to make flash cards on these areas to help!


----------



## pmaroney904@gmail.com (Feb 13, 2020)

can someone tell me there is a difference in the 2019 /2020 study study guide


----------



## slgarland (Mar 12, 2020)

I took the test last Saturday and just received my results, it did not pass. I studied the practice exams, workbook, and a webinar.  All of the comments give me encouragement, I will start studying this weekend for my retake


----------



## Annamaria.Wright@m3meridian.com (Apr 2, 2020)

Ryazzie65 said:


> I have taken it twice and failed. I am taking my 3rd attempt on 2-8-20. what sections were your weakness?


I finally passed on my 4th try 12/28/19.  I guess its just a matter of when its your time.


----------



## Ryazzie65 (Apr 2, 2020)

Annamaria.Wright@m3meridian.com said:


> I finally passed on my 4th try 12/28/19.  I guess its just a matter of when its your time.


I failed again my third attempt. You are lucky you passed. I decided I am going to take a break and take it in the summer time of testing centers are open.


----------



## cseubert (Apr 24, 2020)

I have taken the test twice and failed both times. I was supposed to take the test in December and was not allowed because I only had the books for 2020.
Is there somewhere I can look for how to tag the coding books to be more helpful.


----------



## Leandra (May 4, 2020)

Good Morning,

I made flashcards as I studied and they were a big help! I passed the CPMA several years ago and while I studied regularly I also used the flashcards to quickly review things when I had just a few minutes to spare. I used this method for each certification exam I've taken and it hasn't failed me yet.

 Good luck to you!


----------



## Ryazzie65 (Aug 15, 2020)

Does anyone have the answer key to the case studies for CPMA 2019 study guide


----------



## Shuggins1 (Nov 15, 2020)

I’m sitting for the CPMA in Dec. Should I be looking at what the OIG is focusing on in regard to audits currently?


----------



## Espears2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

kpasienza said:


> THIS is SUCH helpful information!  Thank you for laying it all out so that those of us studying can focus on theses points.  I plan to make flash cards on these areas to help!


how much time do you have to study before taking the exam?


----------



## MargoR (Nov 18, 2020)

Im taking my CPMA exam in Dec too..


----------

